# Used P245



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was looking for a used sig here locally and one gun shop owner offered me his personal P245. It has some holster wear on it (since it is his carry gun) but other than that seemed to be in really good condition. He is selling it with two standard 6 shot clips, and two extended 8 shot clips (i think those are the right numbers). Anyways he's wanted 535 for it. Is that a fair price.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, you were looking for a used P245 and there it is. If the Sig is used but not abused, the price is probably a fair one. See if the seller can give you some range time and a few little niceties too. I can't picture much being wrong with a gun that someone has been carrying. Good Luck to you.


----------

